# Pacman frog won't eat.



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

This is Bowser, my pacman frog. He was eating six-spotted cockroaches just fine soon after I bought him from a pet shop a few months ago.
Eventually he started eating less and less and he wouldn't even snap at anything for up to a week. Eventually I had to start force-feeding him, though half the time he'll spit out roaches and mice and I'll have to wait another couple of days before I can try again. 

He never eats two days in a row either, and I thought frogs of this size were supposed to (he's 6cm across)?

I left him in a tub with four cockroaches of various sizes last night and he didn't touch them. Wiggling and dangling prey doesn't seem to help either. Locusts and crickets are more likely to die of old age around him!

Am I doomed to feeding this lil guy by hand for the rest of his life? Kind of hoping I can sort this before I go on my honeymoon in the winter!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

To be honest, force-feeding isn't great- their jawbones are quite fragile and easily-broken.

Horned frogs quite often go off their food for a while- which might relate to seasonal variations in the wild. Food availability varies through wet and dry seaons, and the frogs can go for weeks (or even months!) without eating. If your temps and humidity are fine, and he's not seriously underweight, I wouldn't worry too much- he'll eat when he feels like it.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

To be honest, I don't know what the temps and humidity are. I have him in a small exo-terra with a heat mat stuck to the inside and spray it twice a day. I've never seen him sit in the water bowl like people say they do either (though I sometimes see dirt in their that suggests he at least uses it a little). 

What temps and humidity should he have? I'll buy some gauges to measure it.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

There is a useful basic care sheet by 'Angi' in the Care Sheets section at the top of the phibs page- check it out. I'm fascinated that you keep a wild rabbit, BTW...


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry for going off topic what are Eublaberus distantit?:blush::blush:


any way mine didnt eat for ages so i leaft him for another week then tried him on some small crickets in calcium dip he wasnt keen and said braaap!!!! this mean i am not eating them f:censor: again so i was having peaches (tinned) and dipped mr cricket in syrup and ............well lets say he is no more:gasp: now he eat non dipped all the time :2thumb::2thumb: i dont know if it was the peaches?????


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Cheers guys. The wild rabbit is in the rehoming section right now if you want to see photos and a video.

Eublaberus distanti are the colony of six spotted roaches I got from a reptile show. They're mostly pets but my pacman eats a few since I find the sound crickets make so annoying!

Funny story about the syrup lol!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

From personal experience I've found most instances of not eating have been heat related or they just fancy a change of food type.

If you're saying different foods makes no difference then I'd suspect it's heat related, so pop a thermometer in and get a reading at the hot and cold end. Don't stick it against the heat mat though, get a reading at substrate level where your frog is most likely to sit.


----------

